Ask HN: What's your most profitable side project? - jiavascriptr
======
oldmancoyote
I've been panning gold for two summers. So far I have about 0.03 oz ($36). I
hope to do better.

~~~
hanniabu
This always sounded like fun to me. I wouldn't expect to get rich but seems
like a nice reason to get outside and enjoy nature like looking for nice
shells on the beach.

How do you go about finding prospective sites?

------
jventura
An android app to create astrology charts. It's in the Play Store since Aug
2016 but could only make some 90€ of it..

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.flatangle....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.flatangle.charts)

~~~
ng-user
Have you thought about a free version with ads?

~~~
jventura
I thought about that yes, but I dismissed under the assumption that to even
reach 90€ of profits in 8 months I would have to reach thousands of users. But
then I would have to provide some kind of support for more users, the UX of my
app would be crappier because of ads, and I would have worse reviews
(currently 4.6 out of 5). More work for the same result.. :/

------
pigpen34
[https://www.conalarm.com](https://www.conalarm.com) \- A service for
monitoring cron jobs and scheduled tasks.

~~~
jklein11
At first I was confused about the url but then I realized I think you meant
[https://www.cronalarm.com](https://www.cronalarm.com)

Anyway.. nice idea! Any chance you're willing to share rough MRR?

~~~
pigpen34
Damn. Yeah, you have the correct url. MRR isn't overly impressive, but I do
make some money and it's growing. It's been a lot of fun, honestly.

------
rwieruch
I have only one and that is my website where I teach JavaScript + ReactJs. I
cannot say that it is really profitable, but at least I get a bit out of
selling an eBook as pay what you want. But it's nothing compared to the time I
invest in it.

\- [https://www.robinwieruch.de/](https://www.robinwieruch.de/)

------
jwho82
[https://logmyhours.com](https://logmyhours.com) \- Time tracking and
invoicing. My only side project ATM. Doubled the revenue from Jan already.
Hoping to go full time next year!

~~~
egfx
How are you marketing, promoting?

~~~
jwho82
Did a bit of Bing Ads last year (Had much better results than Adwords and
Facebook Ads). Nothing really now, mostly just working away at new features
and making improvements.

------
ud0
[http://tweet-threader.herokuapp.com/](http://tweet-threader.herokuapp.com/)
Not yet profitable though.

------
egfx
[https://www.qkast.com](https://www.qkast.com) Not profitable yet so use the
on-site tip jar and help me out :-)

------
soulchild37
[http://komuter.pro](http://komuter.pro) , The first project/product that I
started charging money

------
bbauman
[http://www.intern.supply/](http://www.intern.supply/)

------
jgritty
[http://gif-wallet.com](http://gif-wallet.com)

------
voipspear
voipspear.com - we monitor your VoIP quality and alert you when you have a
problem.

